# Quicken Financial Life for Mac due this fall



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

AppleInsider | Sneak Preview: Quicken for Mac overhaul due out this fall

About time. I use Quicken religiously although sometimes I wish I didn't have to. It's slow (Rosetta), ugly, clunky, but unfortunately the only one powerful enough for my needs. These improvements are long overdue.


----------



## Gilles9 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Doesn't look like it will work in Canada - Quicken financial life*

Hello,
when you search a bank for Quicken Financial Life (Quicken for Mac 2008)
none of the Canadian Banks appear

differently from Quicken 2007 where you have this link : View list of Canadian Financial Institutions that support Quicken for Mac.

you do not have such a link for Quicken Financial Life
at : Search Results

So we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Gilles9 (Aug 31, 2008)

*But....*

If you click on a Canadian Bank in Quicken for Mac (e.g. Bank of Montreal)
you see this:


"BMO Bank of Montreal

Toronto, ON 
1-800-363-9992

http://www.bmo.com 

Intuit Product(s)

Quicken for Windows
Quicken Financial Life for Mac
Quicken for Mac
QuickBooks for Windows
QuickBooks for Mac*
Connectivity Type

Direct Connect and 
Web Connect

Online Services

Checking Account Download
Savings Account Download
Credit Card Account Download


All version releases may not support all online services. Please call branch for details.

*QuickBooks for Mac 2006 and 2007 supports Web Connect download only. QuickBooks for Mac 2009 supports both Web and Direct Connect."

We'll need to know if Quicken Financian Life has the option in Preferences to choose Canada ( for currency and for online)

If you are a beta tester, maybe you know !!??


----------



## outaru (Aug 20, 2008)

altho it looks pretty.. question is.. 
does it support multi currency? 

wake up intuit.. me wants multi currency.. :-(


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm game. I'm still running Quicken 2004. Hopefully, all my 10 years of files will transfer over no problem.


----------



## grubincan (Mar 9, 2008)

*Not in Canada*

I just received confirmation from Intuit Canada that they do not intend on supporting QFL in Canada.

Here's a couple of quotes...

"You can use Quicken MAC US version in CANADA, US tech support will help you out to change country preferences from US to Canada."

"Although there are workarounds and modifications that can be made to the US product so it can work for most users in Canada, we found over time that the experience for our customers was not as good as it is for users of Canadian Windows-based users."


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just use the local option in Quicken- nothing online. That's okay with me.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

outaru said:


> altho it looks pretty.. question is..
> does it support multi currency?
> 
> wake up intuit.. me wants multi currency.. :-(


Unless I am mistaken, this is a Personal financial software application. My guess is that if you are looking for multi currency, you're probably looking for a Business Accounting software app. That would be QuickBooks which hasn't been available in Canada for years.

I am biased, but look at MoneyWorks if you need software for your business.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Resurrecting an old thread after playing around with some finance managers for mac.

I find that alot of Quicken alternatives are either lacking in some basic features, does not allow customization, or not "easy" to use. Comming from the PC world the only 2 programs I have liked for financial management have been MS Money and Quicken. I'd rather have a Mac based software.

So now Intuit is claiming it is going to be released in February 2010 (long way from Fall 2008), I won't hold my breath and I will keep looking for a replacement.


----------

